# Hall of Remembrance, Signatures and Tapatalk



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, when I responded to a thread in the Hall of Remembrance recently, I tried to find a way to disable my signature for that post and couldn't find any way to do it.  I noticed just now that JKS had to edit many (almost every) post in the thread, I presume for this purpose.

Any suggestions?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2013)

On a related note, the Tapatalk ad appended to every post is annoying. Can it be stripped off by software? (Is there some agreement that if Tapatalk is used the forum can't do that?) Can the reply-with-quote function or the actual posting of a reply with quote filter it out so I don't have to do it manually?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2013)

arnisador said:


> On a related note, the Tapatalk ad appended to every post is annoying. Can it be stripped off by software? (Is there some agreement that if Tapatalk is used the forum can't do that?) Can the reply-with-quote function or the actual posting of a reply with quote filter it out so I don't have to do it manually?



The App's free and I think it's in their TOS that they can tag posts.  It's annoying, but the alternative is to pay for a custom branded app, and I just don't have the coin for that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve said:


> Hey, when I responded to a thread in the Hall of Remembrance recently, I tried to find a way to disable my signature for that post and couldn't find any way to do it.  I noticed just now that JKS had to edit many (almost every) post in the thread, I presume for this purpose.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Working on this....


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2013)

A tapatalk user can change their sig.  I choose to keep mine as it helps ward off the grammar nazis when I don't type perfectly from my mobile.


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2013)

sent from Tapatalk just to dig at Arnisador


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2013)

Signatures -should- be off in the HOR now.

Might have to refresh your browser cache.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The App's free and I think it's in their TOS that they can tag posts.  It's annoying, but the alternative is to pay for a custom branded app, and I just don't have the coin for that.



I'll have to look again, but I think that signature is changeable within the Tapatalk software.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

If there is, I couldn't find it.  You can change the tapatalk sig (this post was made using Tapatalk HD), tweak the language or turn it off.  But I didn't see a way to turn off my main forum signature.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2013)

Tapatalk might not have that option.  I installed a plug in on the site that let me blanket disable by forum.  Surprised the core software doesn't already have that option.  Another reason I'm evaluating a major software move soon.


----------

